# salary for engineer, help!



## damascene (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been offered a job in Ras Al Khaimah, for an engineering position which for I have a Master's of Science diploma from Europe and two years experience in the industry in Europe, I am a materials engineer, they offered 8000-10 000 AED a month with no extra bonus, just an airplane ticket to visit home once a year, is the salary reasonale? It seems very low compared to Europe even if you consider that there are no taxes in the UAE? Any one that can tell me their salaries in the UAE (I know it can vary between RAK and Dubai or Abu Dhabi but if you can give any info, even if it is about salaries in Abu Dhabi or Dubai and not RAK I would really be thankful, help please!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is low. Are they including accommodations, transportation (in your case, a vehicle because you are out in the boonies) medical? I would say no but it will be cheaper out there. But then, you are out there, so you will be having to come to civilization and spend money on hotels on the weekends, so it wont probly end up being cheaper.


----------



## damascene (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Jynxgirl!
Thee are no additinal benefits (like car or accomodation or transport allowance), it just the salary of 8000-10 000 AED, plus a healt insurance. So I guess that this is low for the UAE then?


----------

